# Model D  at Davenport



## whizzerdan (Aug 31, 2015)

I will be taking a model D engine to the swapmeet and races in Davenport on Friday, September 4th.  It was given to me in pieces and I would be interested in meeting up with anyone headed that way who know about this model and possibly selling it to help finance my model H restoration.  608-235-7540.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 31, 2015)

Sent a pm but I am not going to Davenport.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 1, 2015)

------------------------------


----------

